# Back at work post op tomorrow - scary!



## AussieGirl (Feb 28, 2010)

Tomorrow will be 2 weeks since my total thyroidectomy so thought I would give an update on progress.

My neck and shoulders were quite stiff for the first week post op, due to how they positioned me during the surgery. This was normal and a massage did wonders to loosen up the stiff muscles.

I'm still feeling much better overall, but some of the 'graves like' anxiety e.g. 'am I going crazy?' feelings seem to be creeping back occasionally. Still not sure if I can trust myself. Any tips?

I also started getting headaches, really bad headaches, a few days ago. The info the surgeon gave me says this can happen. I'm meeting with him on Tuesday so will ask about it. Has anyone else had headaches post op?

After 2 weeks, I don't appear to have put on weight. I have been very careful about what I'm eating and have been going for a walk every day (a bit longer each day and more challenging courses - I live in a hilly area) so hopefully will be able to avoid gaining too much - fingers crossed!

On Tuesday, the surgeon will be taking off the surgical tape I've had on since the surgery so I will be able to see the scar. The area covered by the tape is smaller than I expected so looks like he did a great job. I also hope to get a copy of the pathology report which could provide details of the cancerous nodule they found. Please let me know if there are any specific questions you think I should be asking.

I'm on 100mg of thyroxine. I have to wait another month before I meet with my endo - apparently it takes 6 weeks to settle. Hopefully not too much of a rollercoaster ahead!

I'm back at work tomorrow - feeling rather terrified. Not the kindest environment and I'm sure I didn't help things with my neurotic behaviour. Wish me luck!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Sounds like you are doing pretty good under the circumstance.

Good luck with your job tomorrow.

Keep hanging in there.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree- it sounds like you are doing very well.

If you continue to have headaches and anxiety issues see if they will test your FT's the 3 and 4 to see what's happening. 4 weeks would be long enough if you are having issues - no need to make you suffer 2 more weeks to make it a complete 6..


----------



## khop (Feb 2, 2010)

I too had really horrible headaches for a couple weeks post op. They have since subsided and I am having no problems now (Its been 5 weeks).

It sounds to me like you are doing great. It took me 4 weeks to be able to start walking and working out. I am working on getting the weight I put on...OFF! It has been a constant battle as my joints have been really affected by Graves.

You'll do great back at work. Just take it one hour at a time. People will probably be really supportive, hopefully they suprise you 

Good luck!


----------



## AussieGirl (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you all for your encouraging comments.
Khop, you're right - they did surprise me. Funny how nice people are when you're not full of GD fuelled anxiety & paranoia!

Post op meeting with the surgeon went well. No concerns and scar is healing well. Calcium levels are back to normal but will keep taking calcium as I'm high risk for osteoperosis. I tried to describe my headaches to him (they seem to be more neuralgia like, as opposed to neck tension headaches) He didn't think they were related. Will give it a few more weeks and see what happens. They are more annoying than debilitating.

Good luck with the weight loss! I'm still sticking to a low GI diet which seems to be working. Also trying to introduce more protein in my diet. Snacks are a challenge - I'm not really into eating tuna, eggs or beef jerky as snacks and am getting pretty hungry between meals and tend to eat waaaaay too many nuts. Finding time (and energy) for a daily walk more difficult now that I'm back at work and winter is kicking in here.

Overall, life is good and getting back to normal. 
Big fat thank you to everyone on the board for helping me get through it!


----------

